# I've got 47...



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

posts already......only 15,400 more to go to get myself caught back up.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 28, 2011)

DaveMartell said:


> posts already......only 15,400 more to go to get myself caught back up.


 
Now you've 53...


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 28, 2011)

New plan. 1000 posts per day, 15 days, boom! Back in action!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 1, 2011)

you own the place! cant you just edit your post count to reflect your former glory?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 1, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> you own the place! cant you just edit your post count to reflect your former glory?



Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 1, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> you own the place! cant you just edit your post count to reflect your former glory?


 
Can you then keep Ryan at 1 ?


----------



## Crazy Cutter (Mar 1, 2011)

You got 98 now Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 1, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Can you then keep Ryan at 1 ?




Hmmmm....that's even better.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 1, 2011)

Crazy Cutter said:


> You got 98 now Dave



It's amazing how much I posted yesterday and I don't even want to think about PM's I did....whew.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave, with 100 posts a day, your knives will never get done. How many are you up to now by the way?


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey, let him finish some wa rehandlings first! 

Actually, I need to get stuf in the mail for Dave. My car died yesterday, I am a bit limited these days...

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 29, 2012)

A year later and your almost half way there.:wink::whistling:


----------

